# Radio Mozart



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know if this is the correct place to put this, but I wish to introduce fellow members to a little gem of a radio station, dedicated to the one and only...Mozart!

Enjoy... :tiphat:


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Mozart TV - next.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Zhdanov said:


> Mozart TV - next.


Mozart chocolates and crisps too! :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bloodsucking Zombie Mozart: "After revenge on Salieri, his thirst became limitless!"

Thursdays at eight o'clock.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

And here are a couple of others:

http://klassikradiopuremozart.radio.net/

http://www.radiomozart.net/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice. They are asking me for a donation.

I would gladly pay them Tuesday for some Mozart today.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I like Mozart but not all Mozart all the time! 

Kevin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kieran said:


> I don't know if this is the correct place to put this, but I wish to introduce fellow members to a little gem of a radio station, dedicated to the one and only...Mozart!
> 
> Enjoy... :tiphat:


As much as I love Mozart, this is to much for me


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Pugg said:


> As much as I love Mozart, this is to much for me


Too many notes? :devil: :lol:


----------

